# oral sex proposal



## Enigma77

hi..

i just have a question..if a guy that u hardly know asked you if u would like him to give you oral sex and there was no strings attached and didnt have to be any more than that would most of you women say yes..if you wouldnt say yes then what would you say to him?would you think less of him?


----------



## Almostrecovered

just wear a sign, "Free carpet munching"


----------



## Enigma77

haha..funny buuuut no...


----------



## Almostrecovered

I use humor often to get my point accross

your proposal is just as crass as that sign and the women who take you up this offer (a small % if you ask me) will be just as crass


----------



## Almostrecovered

and if you really crave oral with strange women then try craigslist, you might have better luck and won't get slapped in the face


----------



## Enchantment

Well, you know this is a marriage forum, so most of us here are likely married.

Getting propositioned for oral sex from someone you hardly know?

Not good at all.

Would I say yes? Never, in a million years. 

What would I say to him? "Never, in a million years." as I sped away at top speed.

Would I think less of him? Well, since he's a guy "I hardly know", I would not be too much interested in "hardly knowing" him any better. It would kind of depress me that there was somebody so desperate as to try this, though.

In life, there's rarely "no strings attached". As they say, there's never a "free lunch".


----------



## I'mAllIn

Actually had that happen when I was in the military, but the ass was using it as part of a pickup line. Something along the lines of "because I'm really great at it, and if you let me once you'll be mine forever". He had a hard time explaining his black eye to the CO the next day.


----------



## that_girl

Gross.


----------



## Lon

I think this thread is starting to reveal a very large difference between men and women where it concerns sex and intimacy. I don't think there are many men that would honestly turn down oral sex from a random woman (now they may chicken out, cave under pressure, have performance issues, but they will be very interested nonetheless)


----------



## Halien

Think about it, and if it were that easy, then there's be no use for all the male teenage angst, which is basically centered around figuring out a way of asking some variation of that question without actually asking that question. The Hollywood teen flick industry would go bankrupt.


----------



## Almostrecovered

Lon said:


> I think this thread is starting to reveal a very large difference between men and women where it concerns sex and intimacy. I don't think there are many men that would honestly turn down oral sex from a random woman (now they may chicken out, cave under pressure, have performance issues, but they will be very interested nonetheless)


I've always joked that sex would be easier if women went into heat like cats and would just raise their butts in the air and mewing loudly


----------



## Enchantment

Lon said:


> I think this thread is starting to reveal a very large difference between men and women where it concerns sex and intimacy. I don't think there are many men that would honestly turn down oral sex from a random woman (now they may chicken out, cave under pressure, have performance issues, but they will be very interested nonetheless)


It's interesting you mention that, because just yesterday when I was scanning through the news, I ran across the following where this very topic came up (slide 2 is the one with this topic). The researchers found that women believed that a random guy who approached unknown women would be awful in bed. Myself, I'd just think they had absolutely no strength of character at all, no self-discipline - they would appear weak - and not be attractive at all. (BTW, I'd think the same of a man who ACCEPTED a random offer from a stranger.) 

Busted! 6 Gender Myths in the Bedroom & Beyond | Casual Sex & Orgasms | What Women Want | Rules of Attraction | LiveScience


----------



## that_girl

STDs are still spread this way.


----------



## Entropy3000

So I would think one would run a big risk especially because this is a marriage forum. If she did not hit you then if her husband found out he just might kick your @$$. I would. Kick your @$$ that is. Seriously.

Now if you are married doing this then you are cheating. 

If you are single then maybe you should take this question over to LS.


----------



## ManDup

Enigma77 said:


> hi..
> 
> i just have a question..if a guy that u hardly know asked you if u would like him to give you oral sex and there was no strings attached and didnt have to be any more than that would most of you women say yes..if you wouldnt say yes then what would you say to him?would you think less of him?


Women's experience of sex is entirely different from that of men. The thing is, women don't need random strangers propositioning them like this. Women can already get sex any time they want. It just is not that hard for them. This changes how they look at men when men are desperate for sex. They see it as extremely weak, because in their mind, "everyone" can get sex any time they want, so what kind of guy has to do this? Any man who can't get sex whenever he wants is invisible to women. 

This in a nutshell sums up the difference between men and women, and why you had to ask this question in the first place.


----------



## Hope1964

Enigma77 said:


> hi..
> 
> i just have a question..if a guy that u hardly know asked you if u would like him to give you oral sex and there was no strings attached and didnt have to be any more than that would most of you women say yes


 Ew. No. Ew!



Enigma77 said:


> ..if you wouldnt say yes then what would you say to him?


 Ew. No. Ew!



Enigma77 said:


> would you think less of him?


 I would definitely think less of him. Ew!


----------



## Elliott

Almostrecovered said:


> I've always joked that sex would be easier if women went into heat like cats and would just raise their butts in the air and mewing loudly


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::lol::lol::iagree: I needed that one


----------



## WhereAmI

Nope. I prefer not to wake up murdered in the morning.

Seriously, I'd assume the man would get me naked in a dark room and kill me. What sane man would ask that question?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon

WhereAmI said:


> Nope. I prefer not to wake up murdered in the morning.
> 
> Seriously, I'd assume the man would get me naked in a dark room and kill me. What sane man would ask that question?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


call me insane for thinking it, but I would love to eat out a (physically attractive) random woman, "no strings attached". That doesn't mean I'd actually go ahead and proposition said woman.

Cause like you said it comes across as a little creepy... I'm sure there is such a genre in the the adult film business though.


----------



## Amplexor

WhereAmI said:


> Nope. I prefer not to wake up murdered in the morning.


I'm sure it'll be just fine. No really.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Lon said:


> call me insane for thinking it, but I would love to eat out a (physically attractive) random woman, "no strings attached". That doesn't mean I'd actually go ahead and proposition said woman.
> 
> Cause like you said it comes across as a little creepy... I'm sure there is such a genre in the the adult film business though.


Just so you know, the words "eat out" when not referring to actually going to a restaurant are about as sexy as murdered babies.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Amplexor said:


> I'm sure it'll be just fine. No really.


Those lapels alone should be a felony.


----------



## nice777guy

WhereAmI said:


> Nope. I prefer not to wake up murdered in the morning.


Sorry - minor correction - murdered people don't really wake up so much. Just sayin...



> Seriously, I'd assume the man would get me naked in a dark room and kill me.


Sounds like you have self esteem issues - as well as an unhealthy fear of men!!! Its actually very rare that we kill women who agree to be alone in the dark with us. 

Unless of course its our wife...then the odds go up just a _small_ bit...



> What sane man would ask that question?


I _could_ try to answer that question, but based on the responses so far, I'm guessing i'd be better off just hitting myself in the head with a baseball bat. 

Or maybe I'm not as sane as I thought I was!!!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

nice777guy said:


> Sorry - minor correction - murdered people don't really wake up so much. Just sayin...
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you have self esteem issues - as well as an unhealthy fear of men!!! Its actually very rare that we kill women who agree to be alone in the dark with us.
> 
> Unless of course its our wife...then the odds go up just a _small_ bit...
> 
> 
> 
> I _could_ try to answer that question, but based on the responses so far, I'm guessing i'd be better off just hitting myself in the head with a baseball bat.
> 
> Or maybe I'm not as sane as I thought I was!!!


Just fess up and admit to your Craigslist ad.


----------



## nice777guy

I'm typing it up now!

You ladies care to review the 1st draft - help me maximize potential responses?

:smthumbup:


----------



## WhereAmI

nice777guy said:


> Sorry - minor correction - murdered people don't really wake up so much.


LOL It's actually a line from Pineapple Express. I was wondering if my cheesy movie reference would fly here. A swing and a miss!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy

WhereAmI said:


> LOL It's actually a line from Pineapple Express. I was wondering if my cheesy movie reference would fly here. A swing and a miss!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You still need to talk to someone about your fear of getting murdered. Maybe stick with the comedies - avoid the horror and the Lifetime Network shows!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

nice777guy said:


> I'm typing it up now!
> 
> You ladies care to review the 1st draft - help me maximize potential responses?
> 
> :smthumbup:


"Black van driving Midwesterner seeks women ages 18-99 to eat out in a NSA arrangement. I am not a creep, do not have oral herpes and I promise not to stalk you afterwards".


----------



## Entropy3000

I think this might work on one of the Oxygen channel shows like Bachelorette Party. You just need a nickname like Too Short.


----------



## WhereAmI

nice777guy said:


> You still need to talk to someone about your fear of getting murdered. Maybe stick with the comedies - avoid the horror and the Lifetime Network shows!


I suppose. When interviewing counselors should I admit I wouldn't trust a stranger who approaches me about a clam feast? Will I be encouraged to give it a go? Gotta face those fears!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy

WhereAmI said:


> I suppose. When interviewing counselors should I admit I wouldn't trust a stranger who approaches me about a clam feast?


Clam feast? Wow!!! Should I include that in my Craigslist ad?



> Gotta face those fears!


Atta girl!!!


----------



## Amplexor

Therealbrighteyes said:


> "Black van driving Midwesterner seeks women ages 18-99 to eat out in a NSA arrangement. I am not a creep, do not have oral herpes and I promise not to stalk you afterwards".


"Oh, and could you help me get a couch into the van. Bad arm you know."


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Amplexor said:


> "Oh, and could you help me get a couch into the van. Bad arm you know."


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

And the curtains in the back are only there to protect the upholstery from sunlight bleaching.


----------



## nice777guy

Amplexor said:


> "Oh, and could you help me get a couch into the van. Bad arm you know."


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## nice777guy

Therealbrighteyes said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> And the curtains in the back are only there to protect the upholstery from sunlight bleaching.


:lol:


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

nice777guy said:


> :lol:


You wouldn't want the tufted purple velvet sofa getting faded now would you? Plus it's easier to murder people when looky loos aren't around.


----------



## Amplexor

Star said:


> Who are the guys in those pictures? Shivers down my spine and not in a good way, In fact I think I just threw up a bit in my mouth.


The first picture is random. The second is the Buffalo Bill character in Silence of the Lambs. Watch it for more shivers


----------



## Almostrecovered

Amplexor said:


> The second is the Buffalo Bill character in Silence of the Lambs. Watch it for more shivers


whenever my wife and I would watch Monk and the police chief would come onscreen I would blurt out "It puts the lotion in the basket!", after several times of me doing this my wife asked me why- she had no idea that he was the same actor


----------



## that_girl

:rofl: Love this.

It puts the lotion on itself...


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Almostrecovered said:


> whenever my wife and I would watch Monk and the police chief would come onscreen I would blurt out "It puts the lotion in the basket!", after several times of me doing this my wife asked me why- she had no idea that he was the same actor


Wait WHAT????!!!! I am a total Monkophile and there is no way this guy is Stottlemeyer!!


----------



## Enchantment

Hard to believe, but true. 

Ted Levine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

He really had the creepy eyes down pat as Buffalo Bill.


----------



## Amplexor

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Wait WHAT????!!!! I am a total Monkophile and there is no way this guy is Stottlemeyer!!


Yup, he's put on a little weight.


----------



## Amplexor

Almostrecovered said:


> whenever my wife and I would watch Monk and the police chief would come onscreen I would blurt out "It puts the lotion in the basket!", after several times of me doing this my wife asked me why- she had no idea that he was the same actor



If I recall correctly it's "It puts the lotion on its skin, or it gets the hose again."

Juss say'n


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Enchantment said:


> Hard to believe, but true.
> 
> Ted Levine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> He really had the creepy eyes down pat as Buffalo Bill.


----------



## Enchantment

Yah.

Best performance - Ted Levine - YouTube

No thoughts of oral sex from random strangers after watching that.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Enchantment said:


> Yah.
> 
> Best performance - Ted Levine - YouTube
> 
> No thoughts of oral sex from random strangers after watching that.


Of course Amp had to reference Silence of the Lambs for an "eating out" thread. That term should now be abolished from this site or at least posts as asteriks when typed as a universal block. How 'bout it Amp?


----------



## Amplexor

Enchantment said:


> No thoughts of oral sex from random strangers after watching that.


Same movie, different character, same advice. Back at you TRBE!


----------



## Lon

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Just so you know, the words "eat out" when not referring to actually going to a restaurant are about as sexy as murdered babies.


That's why I chose them... remember this is about the man whom wants to do the eating, not the women whom would consider accepting that sort of...affection (right word?)

But I will leave the editing of NG's craigslist ad up to you, you seem to have an expert grasp on this topic


----------



## nice777guy

Just glad Amp didn't put up the "mirror" scene picture!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Nucking hell. There's the visual I need. A cannibal going down on me. Gack!

Well, two can play that game. I give you this:

Baconlube: J & D's Food Offers Porky Sexual Lubricant

Here's hoping the chick going down on YOU isn't a cannibal!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Lon said:


> That's why I chose them... remember this is about the man whom wants to do the eating, not the women whom would consider accepting that sort of...affection (right word?)
> 
> But I will leave the editing of NG's craigslist ad up to you, you seem to have an expert grasp on this topic


Ha. Next time just call it mustache rides.....it's much sexier.


----------



## nice777guy

Anyone else seen Clerks II?

I guess the name of the song that Buffalo Bill dances to is called "Good-Bye Horses". If you're watching a raunchy comedy - and they start playing that song - something really bad is about to happen!


----------



## Amplexor

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Of course Amp had to reference Silence of the Lambs for an "eating out" thread. That term should now be abolished from this site or at least posts as asteriks when typed as a universal block. How 'bout it Amp?


"Eating out" will from now on be replaced with "Yodeling Down Pleasant Valley"

Good Nuff?


----------



## nice777guy

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Ha. Next time just call it mustache rides.....it's much sexier.


Yeah...right...

I wear my "free mustache rides" t-shirt to Hooters every Friday night - hasn't worked yet!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Amplexor said:


> "Eating out" will from now on be replaced with "Yodeling Down Pleasant Valley"
> 
> Good Nuff?


Remember the time you nearly took me out with Ninja Cat? Well you just shortened my life once again with this comment. Whatever eye makeup I had 10 minutes ago is gone. 

I've said it before and I will say it again, if you aren't a comedy writer already....you need to be.


----------



## Almostrecovered

Amplexor said:


> If I recall correctly it's "It puts the lotion on its skin, or it gets the hose again."
> 
> Juss say'n



"i'd fvck me"


----------



## Almostrecovered

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Wait WHAT????!!!! I am a total Monkophile and there is no way this guy is Stottlemeyer!!


pretty much what my wife said until I showed her IMDB


----------



## Entropy3000

Amplexor said:


> Same movie, different character, same advice. Back at you TRBE!


OMG. So this guy offering oral sex to any woman who will remove the mask.


----------



## SunnyT

I think oral sex is more intimate that fooking..... soooooooo ick with someone you don't really want to be intimate with. 

Did I see BACON flavored lube???? How awesome is that!!!!


----------



## amanda1959

why don't you try it and see what happens? good luck with that!


----------



## pidge70

nice777guy said:


> Anyone else seen Clerks II?
> 
> I guess the name of the song that Buffalo Bill dances to is called "Good-Bye Horses". If you're watching a raunchy comedy - and they start playing that song - something really bad is about to happen!


I sooooo love both Clerks movies!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SockPuppet

Im surprised the responses from some of these women arent more violent... If I were a chick, and some random asked me that, Id smack him in the face with my ring hand... Id also marry rich, so it would be a big ring


----------



## nice777guy

Therealbrighteyes said:


> A cannibal going down on me.


= true definition of trust!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

nice777guy said:


> = true definition of trust!


More like delusion.


----------



## nice777guy

Will stick with trust...


----------



## nice777guy

Was thinking last night about all the women who are rushing in DROVES to see the new Twilight movie. Planning to go and just hang out - outside the theatre today - reading the book. Get some eyedrops to use for fake tears when all the "Twi-Moms" are heading out.

Although - not sure I'll lead with an offer for NSA Oral!!! Wish me luck folks!


----------



## Nikki1023

One of my Husbands friends told him a few months back that he used this on a girl at a bar once, as she was walking past him:

He goes..Hey, I would eat you p****.

She goes..What?? He repeated himself.

She goes.... dont make promises you cant keep.

He goes, Oh I can keep it alright.

Theyre married now, have two kids. I guess it works for some people.


----------



## Trying2figureitout

There is a porn where two hot ladies just randomly jack off guys for free.

Don't see the same for hot guys eating out random girls. Without paying them.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Trying2figureitout said:


> There is a porn where two hot ladies just randomly jack off guys for free.
> 
> Don't see the same for hot guys eating out random girls. Without paying them.


Well if they use the term "eating out" in their offer, no wonder they have to pay for it as no breathing woman would ever be turned on by that term.....ever.


----------



## Laurae1967

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Just so you know, the words "eat out" when not referring to actually going to a restaurant are about as sexy as murdered babies.


LMAO :rofl: I have always hated the term "eat out" when it comes to oral for women. 

I also can't stand it when guys refer to their unit as "meat". Gross and totally unsexy.


----------



## Enchantment

Laurae1967 said:


> LMAO :rofl: I have always hated the term "eat out" when it comes to oral for women.
> 
> I also can't stand it when guys refer to their unit as "meat". Gross and totally unsexy.


I don't like the term 'junk' either. Why is something of such import being equivalenced to a piece of rubbish? :scratchhead:


----------



## Lon

you ladies are too hung up on the words. You get the meaning and that is what the point of the thread... At one point in time (maybe late 70's?) the saying "eat out" was probably a new and exciting sex term that could have been used in the disco to impress a groovy chick... times have just changed. If an tall, dark, rich handsome charming man said "eat out" to you in italian ("mangiare fuori") would you still be repulsed?


----------

